# Sedek your suggestions and thoughts on uses for OSB scraps with model railroading.



## Flange nut (Mar 27, 2019)

I have many scraps of OSB, in different sizes, all left over from building a room. Before I burn these left over pieces or send them to my local landfill, I am seeking your thoughts and suggestions for items that osb can be used, in relation to a model train layout, in or on or some how, some way, useful in / on a model train layout? 
Or is there simply not any use for it in model railroading?
I look forward to reading your replies!
Thank you!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

OSB has a lot of glue in it. I would not burn it in the fireplace or use it in the barbecue. Maybe save some for risers if you elevate the track or for tunnel portal or standoffs for mountains. Other than that it's off to the dump.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

OSB can safely be used on layouts, but one needs to consider its nature and to use it, and to support it, sensibly.

I would be hesitant about using it for 'cookie-cutter' lengths of sub-roadbed, for example, but it should do well as risers to support the sub-roadbed. Tunnels portals and liners, as mentioned by Bwells, gussets, blocking, braces. If you would really like to economize and to use it for level surfaces that will have to support items later, make sure that no two supports for the OSB are further apart from each other than about 12", especially if it's only 1/2". And try to limit high humidity in that space that exceeds 65%.


----------

